# Badgers in Ohio



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Went to Wadsworth today to take care of some business and on the way home noticed an unusual looking road kill. Stopped to check it out and it was a badger. Never knew badgers were in Ohio as in all my years outdoors had never seen one before. Looked it up online and from what I read there seems to be a fair size population here.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I have caught a couple trapping, though many years ago as I don't trap much anymore & concentrate mostly on coyotes. My FIL had one mounted that he caught & I turned a couple loose...... there is an interesting critter to deal with !!! I also saw one hit on Rt 33 near the Marysville Honda plant last year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep I caught one 33 years ago...lol what a mess...dug a circle all the way around my stake....fun pinning him down to turn loose. Like a bag of greased cats.....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a relative of my ex wife get one back in the early 80's not far from Dayton, DNR all but called him a liar...LOL but he had pics and they came out to see it and confirmed it was a badger but figured he got it up in Michigan and brought it back. He got it not far from Greenville.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Same guy got a bobcat near Rocky Fork in the same time period and they hesitantly admitted there was a few in the area way back then.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Had a relative of my ex wife get one back in the early 80's not far from Dayton, DNR all but called him a liar...LOL but he had pics and they came out to see it and confirmed it was a badger but figured he got it up in Michigan and brought it back. He got it not far from Greenville.


Lol. I got mine off 571 past west Milton on the way to Greenville


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty cool. Very surprised the YouTube honey badger video hasn't been posted yet!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

There are a couple of badgers named Tim and Cheryl that live off of RT. 269 by east harbor state park. Wisconsin fans!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Salmonid
We had a bobcat killed on our farm back in 69 or 70. Was kicked by one of the horses. Left the state for quite awhile as I joined the military but moved back in 04. Not long after I got back read an article in a magazine (think it was something like Ohio Fish and Game) that said the Bobcat was making a comeback since the first sighting in 97. It also said they had not been in Ohio since the early thirties. If we had known they weren't suppose to be here we probably would have called ODNR and reported it but my Dad didn't seem to think it was anything special.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Bashers, have been listed by the DNR as far back as I can remember. And most of the other critters such as bears and many others are by the way the Turkeys got here, it's called transplanting. Ohio is a part of a multi state program.I don't have any real proof, except for the Turkey program and the River Otter. I have seen all but the elusive Badger! I have heard talk about Elk being introduced back to Ohio, but I think that about it just talk.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

a year or so ago the Findlay Courier had an article on Badgers as one was found road killed West of town, then it went on to interview a DNR member who said we have a healthy Badger population near the Blanchard River through out. I have never seen one, I never thought there were River Otters in Hancock County either and I have been proven wrong again.


----------



## MAB3160 (Sep 6, 2016)

DNR will want to confirm or possibly preserve as a hide or a mount if in good condition..give them location info at..330-644-2293


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That's cool. Except their holes are huge. Chasing my lab out in nordak and my foot went in one. Torn ligaments. I don't live to far away from wadsworth so I'll watch while mowing the lawn.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I had no idea ohio had a decent population. how do they affect the game population? would be neat to see one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> I had no idea ohio had a decent population. how do they affect the game population? would be neat to see one.


I beleive they prefer small rodents , insects. Etc.. they will eat larger things but are not great hunters


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I have only ever seen one in Ohio and it was dead on the road. Where I lived in Colorado years ago they were everywhere, like groundhogs are here. They used to get into my trash cans like ***** do here, but they are a bit more intimidating than ***** and often willing to go toe to toe with you over your trash. Believe it or not they make really good pets if you can get a hold of a pup when it is very young. There was a young kid that lived near me back then that would catch a few every spring, domesticate them, and then sell them. I always wanted one but never pulled the trigger. They are really cool animals but they can make a mess out of a pasture, like a ground hog on steroids.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Regarding bobcats, this little guy was just hit a couple weeks ago, near Bellville Ohio, expected to rehab and survive. Relatively populated area, Richland County bike trail nearby as well as some homes, Der Dutchman Restaurant and Rt 71.
http://www.richlandsource.com/news/...cle_6b35a8ac-8efc-11e6-8f51-8be1892e89be.html


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

MAB3160, ODNR didn't have any interest in one 2 years ago when it was caught north Mechaicsburg. Simply asked if there was assistance needed to release it. I found that odd since just a year or so before , they were radio tracking them in the state.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty sure the ODNR isn't too interested in badger sightings, they've been fairly established for a while. If I recall, the study going on a couple years ago was being done by Ohio State, or a student there. I don't think the DNR was involved.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Pretty sure the ODNR isn't too interested in badger sightings, they've been fairly established for a while. If I recall, the study going on a couple years ago was being done by Ohio State, or a student there. I don't think the DNR was involved.


I remember this as well. I read the study. I was surprised that part of the study was done close to where I live in Union County. There is a documented population in Union County, I keep looking, but haven't ever seen one.


----------

